# Long Road Home Rescue - Reviews/opinions



## theproman23

Hi everyone, I'm looking to adopt a pointer/hound mix from the Long Road Home Rescue agency in Manhasset, NY and wanted to see if anyone had any experiences with this particular agency. 

I did find 3 reviews on yelp, (http://www.yelp.ca/biz/long-road-home-manhasset) none of which are endearing but I'd like to find out if these are 3 very unreasonable people and whether there are numerous other positive interactions with the agency.


----------



## AbeV

Hello. I am wondering what you decided to do re: Long Road Home Rescue. Did you find that Deb was actually dishonest or just "different?" Did you have a good experience after all? I am wondering about her too. There's a (potentially) shady element. I don't want to get burned. LMK what you think. Thanks very much!


----------



## theproman23

AbeV said:


> Hello. I am wondering what you decided to do re: Long Road Home Rescue. Did you find that Deb was actually dishonest or just "different?" Did you have a good experience after all? I am wondering about her too. There's a (potentially) shady element. I don't want to get burned. LMK what you think. Thanks very much!


Hi there, so I ended up adopting my dog Billy from this agency. I never actually met Deb but all my interactions with her through email were quite positive. She seems to know how to train dogs and she checks up on Billy every now and then. I've had him for 18 months now and I actually just got an email from her a month ago just checking in. Given that it was a rescue agency and he was with 15 other dogs, he developed some allergies but other than that he's the happiest dog in the world and they seem to have taken ok care of him. The only thing that bothers me is the environment the dogs are kept in. I drove out to Manhesset to meet Billy and I walked into a house that wasn't all that ideal. The house was full of tools and it was a pretty crappy environment, Deb's video game playing boyfriend opened the door for me and he looked like he had just pulled a 36 hour session. He brought Billy in and as soon as I petted him I can tell he was grimmy, the bf's response was "oh yeah he needs a bath". I don't think he had gotten a bath in months. After talking for a bit I asked what the next steps were and he asked if I had $350 and if so I could take him home. I was completely unprepared to take him home but given the environment he was in I wanted to take Billy home ASAP. I made a quick trip over to petsmart which was 20 mins away and got a few things and took Billy home and haven't looked back since. He's honestly the best dog in the world and I can't imagine my life without him. 

The interview process was a bit strange as another lady called me, can't recall her name but I know it wasn't Deb, and she asked the weirdest questions. I was single at the time and she asked "what if you meet someone and they don't like him? Are you going to abandon him then?" what? seriously? She asked who would take care of him if I passed and asked if my parents yard was fenced, when I told her it was and that it was 4 feet high, she said it needs to be 6 feet. He doesn't even try to do anything that would indicate he hops fences! A very very strange interaction but all in all it led me to Billy so can't complain all that much about it.


----------



## AbeV

Thank you very much for sharing that. And congrats on finding a great companion in the process!


----------

